# Obtaining polio certificates



## Zeeshan shahid (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello, 
I need polio vaccination certificates for my family in al hasa ksa. Please can anyone guide about any place where i can get these because not a lot of people know what it is. 
Thanks.


----------

